# Can anyone tell me about this sound???



## dubzino (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi to all. First post as I am a new owner of a 2012 bmw x6. So I just bought a used x6 and shortly after driving it a while I am hearing this sound almost like a knocking. Im pretty sure I just didnt notice it when I was buying it. Come to see this guy on youtube has the exact same noise. Any assitance would be great if anyone knows what this may be. I kind of worried as I just bout the car a week ago. See the video below


----------



## SennaDoBrasil (Sep 20, 2020)

Might be misfiring , get it scanned to see what codes come up.


----------

